# Axe men



## Scandy14

Will be back on tonight!!


----------



## REJ2

looking forward to the entertainment:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dingeryote

Already checked the TV schedule. Crap. Nothing else on.

Lets see if they can set a record for how many times they insult the viewers I.Q. before the first commercial.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Beer Gut

Wonder if Shelby will have his 660 underwater again he must have a snorkel on it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs

There is a fan forum for Axe Men.


----------



## 567paloggger

im hoping dj is gonna be on this year hes the best one


----------



## slowp

I'm thinking about NOT watching it. 

The real thing should be starting up soon near here...but it will be mechanized.


----------



## procarbine2k1

I'm in. One of those shows I watch, and [email protected]#$% about the whole time. Better grab a Crown instead of a Coke tonight!


----------



## ckelp

Beer Gut said:


> Wonder if Shelby will have his 660 underwater again he must have a snorkel on it.:hmm3grin2orange:



he's the only reason i watch the show....


----------



## hiluxxulih

Are they actually going to cut trees or bicker whine and snivel like two year olds .


----------



## Beer Gut

ckelp said:


> he's the only reason i watch the show....



Here we go!! and bang a bullet goes wheeling off somewhere


----------



## Stihl310

I've seen enough.... That show is a joke


----------



## blsnelling

Nothing but a bunch of babbling idiots! I wouldn't work a day for most of those jerks.


----------



## Arrowhead

Stihl310 said:


> I've seen enough.... That show is a joke



Yep, I watched one show last year and couldn't believe the non-stop FAKE drama. Totally embarrassing.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

Arrowhead said:


> Yep, I watched one show last year and couldn't believe the non-stop FAKE drama. Totally embarrassing.



i feel the same way but i watch it sometimes. hey sometimes you see saws, trees, etc. i know it's wrong but i can't help myself


----------



## Beer Gut

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i feel the same way but i watch it sometimes. hey sometimes you see saws, trees, etc. i know it's wrong but i can't help myself



What was the Rygard guys using in the beginning they looked like 441's but bigger, could be 660's but didn't look the same for some reason?


----------



## closetoreality

if that scrawny nerd ever put his hands around my neck there would be trouble. kid has no self respect mixed with no sack to let him do that to him.

that kid needs a brake check, he's a ####bag.


----------



## ckelp

is't tampax sponsoring the show???? there like a bunch of 16yo girls having to share a bathroom:hmm3grin2orange:

if a guy put his hands on me like that he'd wake up missing his tongue...


----------



## leeha

Ya, I caught a few minutes tonight,
Mud in the girls face, Kid with the broken ancle,
Guy trying to raise money for his ill dog, 
Father and son on the river was enough for me.
What a pathetic show.
I went back to the shop and worked on saws.



Lee


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer

Beer Gut said:


> What was the Rygard guys using in the beginning they looked like 441's but bigger, could be 660's but didn't look the same for some reason?



One was a 441 and the other I think was a 460.


----------



## Beer Gut

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> One was a 441 and the other I think was a 460.



Thought maybe we were getting a glimps of a 661 stihl was slipping in there for advertisement


----------



## blsnelling

Beer Gut said:


> Thought maybe we were getting a glimps of a 661 stihl was slipping in there for advertisement



They *are *out there!


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

Beer Gut said:


> What was the Rygard guys using in the beginning they looked like 441's but bigger, could be 660's but didn't look the same for some reason?



shoot brother, i have no idea. i don't watch that often, do you mean tonight's show or the beginning of axe men? i haven't watched tonight's show yet.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1

blsnelling said:


> They *are *out there!



whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis!?!?!


----------



## Kenskip1

*Wax Men*

IMHo this show is an insult to my intelligence.People yelling obscene words. Heck if I want to here this kind of language all I have to do is call my mother in law.I do enjoy the working on machines to an extent but if the atmosphere is going to get perforated with crude phrases of human anatomical functions that should be in a medical setting, then I will look at Bre in Desperate Housewives.Ken


----------



## Beer Gut

Yup in the beginning of this years 1st episode the Rygard guys are cutting a twisted mess and the saw looked like a 441 to me but bigger I could be wrong but didn't look 440 441 size. It had that new 441 top cover, of course the show blocks out the label.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

For some reason I get hooked on the show. I dont like all the bickering, just like that type of work I guess. My buddy John alway's gets a laugh, because he used to log, and thinks those guy's are cry baby's! I am liking the new crew big gun logging. Those guy's seem legit, and have balls must be the real thing. I respect they come out just three of em, and fire up a homeade dinasaur yarder, dont complain, they say thank you for the opportunity, and go to work.


----------



## blsnelling

Tell me...was this not the most pathetic episode ever? Sure, they've had pathetic drama before, but this seemed to be by a factor of about 4. It was non stop!


----------



## Beer Gut

1 is a 660 for sure the other is something else its either a 441 or a new one, it looks to big to be a 441 to me but its that design for sure.


----------



## blsnelling

NORMZILLA44 said:


> For some reason I get hooked on the show. I dont like all the bickering, just like that type of work I guess. My buddy John alway's gets a laugh, because he used to log, and thinks those guy's are cry baby's! I am liking the new crew big gun logging. Those guy's seem legit, and have balls must be the real thing. I respect they come out just three of em, and fire up a homeade dinasaur yarder, dont complain, they say thank you for the opportunity, and go to work.



I'm calling BS on that too. No way can you take a machine that's been setting for 10 years and put it back in service without a LOT of PM. I did like the guy though. Not just running off at the mouth like all the others.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Brad it was disapointing, the best part for me was the new crew. I liked those guy's hope they make out ok, with the cable breaking on em.


----------



## REJ2

Much more entertaining than Amazing Race


----------



## Rounder

There is an axeman forum . Which would be the proper place for this . And the dip####s on that show make those of us who are dedicated to the proffesion of timber harvesting make us look like idiots and further fuel the anti- timber harvest fire. We don't need anymore bad press and that ####### show does not portray anything close to reality.


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> There is an axeman forum . Which would be the proper place for this . And the dip####s on that show make those of us who are dedicated to the proffesion of timber harvesting make us look like idiots and further fuel the anti- timber harvest fire. We don't need anymore bad press and that ####### show does not portray anything close to reality.



Yup. I watched it. I wish I hadn't.


----------



## AdamG

I've always watched it for the most part, but really only interested in the saws and trees dropping. the rest i could hit mute and be just fine.
Big guns seems legit, and I've always liked the son on Rygaard (name escapes me right now). Seems to always be the voice of reason.



mtsamloggit said:


> There is an axeman forum . Which would be the proper place for this . And the dip####s on that show make those of us who are dedicated to the proffesion of timber harvesting make us look like idiots and further fuel the anti- timber harvest fire. We don't need anymore bad press and that ####### show does not portray anything close to reality.



No reality show ever does. American chopper doesn't portray the real bike building scene, BBQ pitmasters and all it's spin offs are nowhere near BBQ comps (except season 1 was about as close as it got) so on and so forth. The profession is just a general backdrop for the show, the general viewing audience is there for the drama. My take on it anyhow.


----------



## adam32

AdamG said:


> I've always watched it for the most part, but really only interested in the saws and trees dropping. the rest i could hit mute and be just fine.
> Big guns seems legit, and I've always liked the son on Rygaard (name escapes me right now). Seems to always be the voice of reason.
> 
> 
> 
> No reality show ever does. American chopper doesn't portray the real bike building scene, BBQ pitmasters and all it's spin offs are nowhere near BBQ comps (except season 1 was about as close as it got) so on and so forth. The profession is just a general backdrop for the show, the general viewing audience is there for the drama. My take on it anyhow.



Gabe? He's a fat ass blithering idiot!


----------



## paccity

i know for a fact that the guy's on the show laugh harder than you do. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## AdamG

adam32 said:


> Gabe? He's a fat ass blithering idiot!


Well, that's one take on it :smile2: I still can't figure out why I don't have my own show making the big bucks if these idiots (general reality people) can do it, I can sure put on a hell of a show. Pay me a quarter of what they got and I'll be happy


----------



## Rounder

Gologit said:


> Yup. I watched it. I wish I hadn't.



I skipped it lol. No cable tv. Wife and I have been sitting here working on a business plan which would involve buying a little JD cat. Then I see this thread. It's just frustrating to know that people watch that show and then assume that when you show up at their property, you must be just like one of the idiots on that show. It promotes a bad image of our industry. It's tough when garbage like that is on the air and taints the image of all of us involved in something we love.


----------



## Gologit

mtsamloggit said:


> I skipped it lol. No cable tv. Wife and I have been sitting here working on a business plan which would involve buying a little JD cat. Then I see this thread. It's just frustrating to know that people watch that show and then assume that when you show up at their property, you must be just like one of the idiots on that show. It promotes a bad image of our industry. It's tough when garbage like that is on the air and taints the image of all of us involved in something we love.



You didn't miss anything. It gets worse every year. Later in the season there's supposed to be some horse logging...maybe they'll portray that more realistically than they do our side of it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Gologit said:


> You didn't miss anything. It gets worse every year. Later in the season there's supposed to be some horse logging...maybe they'll portray that more realistically than they do our side of it.



I'm sure it will be dramatized too. And that will be a shame. 
I watch it like I watch any comedy show.


----------



## sawinredneck

I watched it, gonna have to watch next week as well, looks like Gabe drops a tree on a Jeep?
Shelby just got stupid, plumb stupid, tonight, Coatsey would wake up dead, the father son team seems to have amped the stupidity up even more, as well as the fighting. It's totally fake anymore, no doubt about it in my mind now!


----------



## jropo

GO! Levi!!
Glad he is back!


----------



## sawmandave

horse logging in va. should be cool , we will seeopcorn:


----------



## jropo

Am I the only one that noticed Jimmy's new dye job?

Not a family show anymore! My 3yr. old Daughter watched a man get choked today.:msp_mad:


----------



## bubba3228

jropo said:


> Am I the only one that noticed Jimmy's new dye job?
> 
> Not a family show anymore! My 3yr. old Daughter watched a man get choked today.:msp_mad:



Jimmys a joke , they all are. I liked the show season 1. Now it is all about talkin crap and getting ratings. Coatsy is a piss poor excuse for a human being, I think a tree may land on him.


----------



## 567paloggger

do u know if any of those guys on the show axmen belong to the forum


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Gologit said:


> You didn't miss anything. It gets worse every year. Later in the season there's supposed to be some horse logging...maybe they'll portray that more realistically than they do our side of it.



That my friend is a good friend of my fathers and I, jason and jagger rutledge. They are real good people, there skit is not full of bs. He told me they wanted them to fight and bicker. He refussed. Just remember, some of the horse logging skit may look fake, but horse logging is really dangerous... And all them extra camermen running around didnt help from spooking the horses. Lol 

Jason and jagger promote "green logging" getting the logs out to there mill the most efficiant and greenest way possible. There all for restorative forestry, thinning the woods and taking out the lower grade trees to leave as seed trees and future generation. 
Jason and jagger is good people, dont let the show portray any diffrent. Because ax men also came up with bs thats bot true to spice things up


----------



## WadePatton

too far.

seeing too many people (some probably good people before tv) take too many risks in a job that is inherently dangerous, with a tv crew too stupid to know what is/isn't dangerous. and producer/directors (whatever the tv boss is called-prick maybe?) injecting conflict and emotion just for the ratings of it.

Televising the work--I'm all for. 

Making it a "TV show" has totally effed it up.

Calling it "Reality" is the biggest stinkin' pile of hogsquat ever dropped.

I also don't like seeing the same 30 seconds of footage 14 times EVERY show. I'm done with it. 

It was absolutely senseless that GA boy got his arm cut up. All that running wild BS is show money. Shelby don't run ripshod all over the damn swamp on his own dollar-like last year when they bought him a box of ammo...Before that, he was stingy with the lead, because that crap costs money. (just like gas and boat repairs and dog food and shoes cost money-Mr. Stanga don't waste money (in REALity)).

I don't think the James/Jimmy dysfunction could be faked, but good gawd I don't have to look at it. That's just awful and I don't need their stress in my life.

NOW, let's go drop some timber.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

anybody else think coatsy is a f'ing moron? he thinks that screaming at the guys will 'motivate' them.... yeah to drop something on him... the guys should just all walk off and leave him on the landing... maybe mike papic might notice something is amiss.... 
as for jimmy.... its a wonder he aint floatin in the river...


----------



## lone wolf

blsnelling said:


> I'm calling BS on that too. No way can you take a machine that's been setting for 10 years and put it back in service without a LOT of PM. I did like the guy though. Not just running off at the mouth like all the others.



The Battery would not even work at all for one.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Another side note... What coatsie did is attempted murder! And there is plain proof of it? 
I guess its tv... We should take it as that. It reminds me alot of wrestling, fake as hell... But still entertaining


----------



## Nemus Talea

blsnelling said:


> Tell me...was this not the most pathetic episode ever? Sure, they've had pathetic drama before, but this seemed to be by a factor of about 4. It was non stop!



Exactly so!!!
I have never been a satisfied or regular viewer of this program but this season looks to be worse many times over. Enough already. Remove "ax men fan forum" from the list of "tree care forums." Put it below the off topic forum. Re-title it "ax men nonsense forum."
This show is a middle finger insult to every man and woman in the forestry industry and reveals the contempt the History Channel producers have for the intelligence of viewers.


----------



## Trx250r180

i know gabe and craig both ,that stuff on tv is all acting more or less for the ratings ,they dont show the real logging ,just the drama clips get shown for tv ,i went to school with gabe ,and sell him and his dad parts ,they are both very normal guys when come in here ,if the drama wasnt there they still wouldnt be on the show ,the saws they run ,craig ms441 ,and gabe 660 stihls bone stock ,no porting done for those that were in question ,same ones that are in back of their pu when come in here ,too bad show makes em out to be a$$es but to be on that show thats what they seem to wanna film


----------



## Jkebxjunke

lone wolf said:


> The Battery would not even work at all for one.



they did put a new battery in it... but it looks like all they did was start it and load it on the trailer... you would think that the cables would need replacing, fluids changed... greased. oiled... ect... oh wait it looks like the end showed that the cable was shot... and that they were putting the spurs to it...


----------



## Dennis Gauge

Is this the year we're going to see a man die on live television?

Thom Beers, the producer of this show, has these guys going so far over the top now, that's all that's left. He's going to kill someone on live TV just to watch him die.


----------



## jropo

Dennis Gauge said:


> Is this the year we're going to see a man die on live television?
> 
> Thom Beers, the producer of this show, has these guys going so far over the top now, that's all that's left. He's going to kill someone on live TV just to watch him die.



Seems like they like to push that envelope more and more every year.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

hopefully before they let anyone die on tv they'll let us pick celebrity 'loggers' to join on each team... I think Justin Bieber would get along great with coatsey or the the guy with the jet boat (first time I watched it so I don't know the team names or even who I'm supposed to be cheering for)


it's like a bad (b a d) version of The Running Man without Richard Dawson


----------



## Sdh1218

If it was me that coatsy was hocking I would have kneed him in the b***s and then beat the sh*t out of him and then filed charges against him with the video proof. At least the previews for the season shows Coatsy bettering his block knocked off by the guy he chocked.


----------



## slowp

Jkebxjunke said:


> anybody else think coatsy is a f'ing moron? he thinks that screaming at the guys will 'motivate' them.... yeah to drop something on him... the guys should just all walk off and leave him on the landing... maybe mike papic might notice something is amiss....
> as for jimmy.... its a wonder he aint floatin in the river...



Do you actually believe they are serious? 

I met Joe (Papac's crew, last season) about a year ago, he was filling in, and everybody said he was a good hand--he's got a good reputation here. He said, "Don't believe everything you see on the show." Which I figured out before meeting him. He asked if I wanted his autograph, but neither of us had anything to write with, so he posed for this picture. Then he whispered to the other rigging guy and they put on a performance, which was worthy of the show, then stopped and laughed. 

Here's the memorable picture. 
Nevermind, it won't work.


----------



## slowp

I turned it on, and quickly changed back to something else last night. All they were doing was shoving and pushing and bleeping. 
View attachment 216227
View attachment 216228
View attachment 216229


----------



## cak

I agree coatsy was so out of control he needs to check himself. Good god i cant believe no one punched him upside his head. I was pissed and he didnt shove or choke me. How inexcusable.


----------



## Dennis Gauge

Nobody punched him upside the head because the whole thing was staged.

There is no way Coatsy could keep his job if he really had that guy around the throat. You can yell, scream, cuss, get in someone's face. You might even be able to get away with a shove, but what Coatsy did was ATTEMPTED MURDER if it was for real.

The biggie is, the other guy wasn't fighting back.


----------



## slowp

I just watched parts of it online. I skipped the swamp stuff. Hmmmm. Cedar mysteriously turns into hemlock while falling. Must be the influence of the vampires in that part of the state.


----------



## Gologit

I've seen guys fight in the woods. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. If there's a lot of it from the same person, that guy goes down the hill. 

But I've never seen a side-rod or hooktender who had to constantly scream at his crew to get anything done. If a guy is that bad of a leader or if his crew is that bad the situation needs to be fixed. Soon.

And I have never, ever seen a side-rod grab one of his guys by the throat. That just doesn't happen. Not to say that it's not tempting sometimes but it gets everybody upset, slows down production, and it might get a few pages added to your dental chart.

You get paid to log. Fight on your own time.


----------



## WadePatton

Dennis Gauge said:


> Is this the year we're going to see a man die on live television?
> 
> Thom Beers, the producer of this show, has these guys going so far over the top now, that's all that's left. He's going to kill someone on live TV just to watch him die.



thom beers is a twerp.

and it's not "live". and i saw a helmet "blooper" in the middle of some stupid fight scene last year--proving that they'd done more than one "take" of the "fight". it's just ridiculous clown show now and i'm embarrassed for the decent folks caught up in it and for the profession itself. 

Might be interesting research (anybody need a paper/thesis/dissertation subject) to see if chainsaw accidents spike in relation to the airing of the garbage Thom Beers is responsible for. 

good gawd i can't believe i've posted twice on the subject...eff it. too much reality in my real life eh.


----------



## WadePatton

you've been _repped_.



Nemus Talea said:


> Exactly so!!!
> I have never been a satisfied or regular viewer of this program but this season looks to be worse many times over. Enough already. Remove "ax men fan forum" from the list of "tree care forums." Put it below the off topic forum. Re-title it "ax men nonsense forum."
> This show is a middle finger insult to every man and woman in the forestry industry and reveals the contempt the History Channel producers have for the intelligence of viewers.


----------



## WadePatton

sawmandave said:


> horse logging in va. should be cool , we will seeopcorn:



don't bring a pony to the mule pull. 

but then them budweisers get dragged by ponies don't they? there's a few draft teams around here, but very few.

we use mules over here. some in my county and there are some guys in Lincoln County (Fayetteville) who have been on a couple of national shows. Their team and operating is a bit dangerous i've been told--but who knows, maybe they hammed it up for the tv. Think they were on "Dirty Jobs" and then some show 'bout the South. 

cornbread.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

WadePatton said:


> don't bring a pony to the mule pull.
> 
> but then them budweisers get dragged by ponies don't they? there's a few draft teams around here, but very few.
> 
> we use mules over here. some in my county and there are some guys in Lincoln County (Fayetteville) who have been on a couple of national shows. Their team and operating is a bit dangerous i've been told--but who knows, maybe they hammed it up for the tv. Think they were on "Dirty Jobs" and then some show 'bout the South.
> 
> cornbread.



Jason rutledge is one of the most, well known people in the horse logging industry! Hes premiered on national television before (pbs) 
Iv seen his horses, his barn, his equitment. Alot of his horses are full blooded suffulock geldings, hes imported a horse from england as a stud. (which by the way is freakn huge!) He competes in horse pulls down in roanoke, hes been around horses all his life... I loved sittin there listening to all his horse stories. 
Youll see in march, its not all fun and games. On alot of the logs there using 3 to 4 up! On some massive logs! Its gonna be estatic


----------



## TumblebugTaylor

I wouldnt have taken getting yelled at when the machine lost air air pressure. I damned shure wouldnt have put up with the sob grabbin my neck. Id probably get a clip of me standing over his corpse with a club. I worked on a pipe crew one time and a Lead man i nthe hole was cussing help. He shoved a younger guy on the crew. He got beaned in the head with a 6 foot pry bar. 

THat stupid in the swamp is just retarded tearing stuff up like a moron and jumping out of the boats. Also the other swamptards arguing. I dont think Ill watch any more. Well Id like to see the horse loggers work. I also liked seeing the old cable loader work. Kinda got a thing for old shovels cranes and draglines. I being around machinery especially the maintenance of old cable rigs ten years would have ravaged that old girl.


----------



## procarbine2k1

What a crock. Watched it last night on History (off the site). This show has gotten worse every year. I endured the episode, but dont know that I can stand watching much more.


----------



## WadePatton

you sir have been repped you have.



procarbine2k1 said:


> What a crock. Watched it last night on History (off the site). This show has gotten worse every year. I endured the episode, but dont know that I can stand watching much more.


----------



## 2dogs

At 45 minutes in a buddy of mine called so I muted the TV. I liked it better that way. I have really come to dislike Jimmy Smith. He may be a stand up guy IRL but I do not like his TV persona.


----------



## HorseFaller

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Jason rutledge is one of the most, well known people in the horse logging industry! Hes premiered on national television before (pbs)
> Iv seen his horses, his barn, his equitment. Alot of his horses are full blooded suffulock geldings, hes imported a horse from england as a stud. (which by the way is freakn huge!) He competes in horse pulls down in roanoke, hes been around horses all his life... I loved sittin there listening to all his horse stories.
> Youll see in march, its not all fun and games. On alot of the logs there using 3 to 4 up! On some massive logs! Its gonna be estatic



Horse logging is what got me interested in logging. I enjoy the s##t out of using horses to pull logs. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpFlp1Le1k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HorseFaller

I just hope they don't make it look over dramatized.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

well it looks like from some comments here .... the crap is just fake drama.... I am sorry ... I don't think I could look at myself in the mirror every morning being a sell out... it seems these guys have given up their professionalism for a check....and all it shows that the logging industry is romper room with big equipment... with kiddies that dont play nice .... the show probably has done more harm than anything else to the industry... .. yeah I understand times are tough now... and many will do anything for a job... BUT I am sorry I would have my limits... acting like bozo the clown on crack and acting up like that... being unsafe... ect for a check? sorry.


----------



## Farm Boy

This show is like driving by the aftermath of a head on car / semi crash...You know you don't want to see it, but you can't help yourself.


----------



## Nemus Talea

Jkebxjunke said:


> well it looks like from some comments here .... the crap is just fake drama.... I am sorry ... I don't think I could look at myself in the mirror every morning being a sell out... it seems these guys have given up their professionalism for a check....and all it shows that the logging industry is romper room with big equipment... with kiddies that dont play nice .... the show probably has done more harm than anything else to the industry... .. yeah I understand times are tough now... and many will do anything for a job... BUT I am sorry I would have my limits... acting like bozo the clown on crack and acting up like that... being unsafe... ect for a check? sorry.



Well put, enjoy a rep. I am unable to give true voice to my disgust without expletives, so good job. The word that should jump from the screen is "*PROFESSIONALISM"*. Tree service and logging has its share of drunks, hop heads and nitwits but any business needs competent people to make it function, and to every last character, these guys are maniacs representing the "reality" of an industry. Absent in this show are training, certs, equipment care, safety meetings, smart management decisions, looking out for another guys safety, respect of a productive coworker, and a little thing called PRIDE. History Channel is telling the world these guys have none. I am concerned about how the horse loggers will be portrayed. Precision felling is critical when you can't winch your mistakes. They left out the skilled hazard fellers in their story of PNW loggers so one can imagine. The swampers are beyond comment.
If people here like the show, fine. My problem is its placement in the Forum listing. Its listed above sawmilling, firewood, nursery and business management for petes sake!!! Why does arboristsite give this flawed TV show such an honorable placement? I think it validates the show with every members approval.
Move it below "Off Topic Forum".


----------



## WadePatton

Farm Boy said:


> This show is like driving by the aftermath of a head on car / semi crash...You know you don't want to see it, but you can't help yourself.



I can help myself. I'm not watching the stupidity (hence not supporting) it anymore. Maybe some turd at the network will dig up this thread learn something. highly unlikely. eff 'em. done. 

professional rasslin' has _*as much*_ credibility and entertainment value. 

no mas for this amigo.


----------



## sawinredneck

I don't have the time tonight, but might tomorrow! I may just copy a link to this thread and send it to History so they have a better idea of how much we dislike this portrayal of a VERY serious and deadly occupation!
Maybe if enough of us complain they will see fit to produce the show in a fashion more befitting of the real industry and people? It's a thought at least.


----------



## Gologit

sawinredneck said:


> I don't have the time tonight, but might tomorrow! I may just copy a link to this thread and send it to History so they have a better idea of how much we dislike this portrayal of a VERY serious and deadly occupation!
> Maybe if enough of us complain they will see fit to produce the show in a fashion more befitting of the real industry and people? It's a thought at least.



You should do it. Most of the loggers I know are disgusted by the way the show concentrates on manufactured drama, inaccurate depictions of what it takes to actually do our job, and glorifies a bunch of guys whose behavior would get them fired from my crew before the dust settled.

Where I log it works like this:
Do guys in the woods fight? Sometimes, but it doesn't happen often and if all a guy wants to do is fight with everybody he gets an early trip to town. Do the crew yell at each other? Of course they do but it's usually over quick and mostly just lets off steam.
Do rookies get made fun of and sent on useless errands? Sure they do, for awhile, it's part of the initiation. Do the rookies get taunted, belittled, mistreated, endangered, or asked to do jobs that they don't have the experience or skills to safely do? Not on my crew. Ever. The rookies are where we get the loggers for the future. If we can encourage and teach and help a good rookie we're doing ourselves a favor.

A real logging outfit wouldn't tolerate much of the stuff that you guys see on that show. Logging is a business and production is key. All that screaming and yelling might make for good TV ratings but it doesn't get the logs down the hill.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Nemus Talea said:


> Well put, enjoy a rep. I am unable to give true voice to my disgust without expletives, so good job. The word that should jump from the screen is "*PROFESSIONALISM"*. Tree service and logging has its share of drunks, hop heads and nitwits but any business needs competent people to make it function, and to every last character, these guys are maniacs representing the "reality" of an industry. Absent in this show are training, certs, equipment care, safety meetings, smart management decisions, looking out for another guys safety, respect of a productive coworker, and a little thing called PRIDE. History Channel is telling the world these guys have none. I am concerned about how the horse loggers will be portrayed. Precision felling is critical when you can't winch your mistakes. They left out the skilled hazard fellers in their story of PNW loggers so one can imagine. The swampers are beyond comment.
> If people here like the show, fine. My problem is its placement in the Forum listing. Its listed above sawmilling, firewood, nursery and business management for petes sake!!! Why does arboristsite give this flawed TV show such an honorable placement? I think it validates the show with every members approval.
> Move it below "Off Topic Forum".




I am not in the business... just a farmer with a bunch of woods and a OWB to feed... ( it does keep the gas bill low :msp_thumbup thanks for the comment and rep ( sent ya some back) and even I can see all the BS.... any business run like that wont be run for long... and I am sure that the OSHA dust sniffers are looking closely... but I guess that safety meetings, preventative maintenance, and respect for your co-worker dont make interesting TV... I mean look at swamp loggers .. hardly no drama there... the boss takes care of the crew like family... they have reward lunches ect... and I hear rumblings that they have been canceled... go figure... what next... MTV's real world/jersey shore logging?


----------



## Trx250r180

i few of the local companies arond here were asked to be on the show ,they did decline ,google dahlgren logging if wanna see real vids of logging and some impressive rigging ,they have 2 of the biggest yarders in the world , they send their cats down the guideline to get to bottom of the hill Flying Cats - YouTube


----------



## bubba3228

nemus talea said:


> well put, enjoy a rep. I am unable to give true voice to my disgust without expletives, so good job. The word that should jump from the screen is "*professionalism"*. Tree service and logging has its share of drunks, hop heads and nitwits but any business needs competent people to make it function, and to every last character, these guys are maniacs representing the "reality" of an industry. Absent in this show are training, certs, equipment care, safety meetings, smart management decisions, looking out for another guys safety, respect of a productive coworker, and a little thing called pride. History channel is telling the world these guys have none. I am concerned about how the horse loggers will be portrayed. Precision felling is critical when you can't winch your mistakes. They left out the skilled hazard fellers in their story of pnw loggers so one can imagine. The swampers are beyond comment.
> If people here like the show, fine. My problem is its placement in the forum listing. Its listed above sawmilling, firewood, nursery and business management for petes sake!!! Why does arboristsite give this flawed tv show such an honorable placement? I think it validates the show with every members approval.
> *move it below "off topic forum".*



amen


----------



## Nemus Talea

Jkebxjunke said:


> I am not in the business... just a farmer with a bunch of woods and a OWB to feed... ( it does keep the gas bill low :msp_thumbup thanks for the comment and rep ( sent ya some back) and even I can see all the BS.... any business run like that wont be run for long... and I am sure that the OSHA dust sniffers are looking closely... but I guess that safety meetings, preventative maintenance, and respect for your co-worker dont make interesting TV... I mean look at swamp loggers .. hardly no drama there... the boss takes care of the crew like family... they have reward lunches ect... and I hear rumblings that they have been canceled... go figure... what next... MTV's real world/jersey shore logging?



I don't think you need to be in the biz to be bent. Real logging is an interest to many people and this "jersey shore logging", as you aptly put it, distorts reality. I barely qualify as a semi-semi pro myself; a little tree service, some cutting for a firewood and pulp outfit and climbing removing hazard trees in my paintball business' woodsball field. If you are managing your woodlot, heat your home and get a visit from the tax goblin on timber sales, I would say you are part of the real story.
Logging is the backdrop for their silliness. If the show was about blacktop crews, throwing patch at each other all day, it would still tick me off. Its just Hollywood mocking the dirty fingernailed folk again.
You mentioned OSHA. The lack of OSHA and EPA dialog, regarding compliance worries and #####ing, shows these characters are on another planet.
trx250r180, thanks for the vid link. That cameraman got some great shots. Wish he had an HD cam and a tripod. I'll watch that and some other ytubes after I see what H Channel does to the horse loggers this week... to get the **** out of my eyes.
By the way, move this forum below "Off Topic Forum".


----------



## Nemus Talea

WadePatton said:


> I can help myself. I'm not watching the stupidity (hence not supporting) it anymore. Maybe some turd at the network will dig up this thread learn something. highly unlikely. eff 'em. done.
> 
> professional rasslin' has _*as much*_ credibility and entertainment value.
> 
> no mas for this amigo.



At least pro wrestlers demonstrate athleticism, timing, conditioning, strength and skill. Axe Men bebop around like they're on meth.
I need to see the horses, after which I'll find something better to do as well.
By the way, move this forum below "Off Topic Forum".


----------



## naturelover

Have watched this show for a long time now, and it has progressively gotten worse, to the point where I can hardly watch it.

Isn't it AMAZING how there is always multiple cameras around to catch one rock rolling off the hill? Even Shelby's accident looks a little staged to me, his whole arm goes through the windshield and his only gash is on the back of his elbow? 

Even if that was real, someone ought to put a stop to it before someone gets killed. :msp_thumbdn: 

Sad part is, a respectable show like Swamp Loggers apparently isn't garnering the same viewership. It takes all the fake drama to keep most people interested.

As with Ice Road Truckers (shaking the camera?!?!?!? :msp_rolleyes, one would be hard pressed to consider it "reality", even though in reality, what they are doing is dangerous.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Nemus, here is another thought that just crossed my mind... this show paints the logging industry in such a negative light... it gets the populace or the 'sheeple' wound up against logging in general .. it makes it that much easier for the greenies to sling their BS and get people to want to stop logging... without realizing the positive benefits of the business. if forest were not managed... you get a build up of fuel for the next mega fire... plus a waste of a valuable resource... it would be like letting a farmer plant corn but not allowing him to harvest it.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

naturelover said:


> Have watched this show for a long time now, and it has progressively gotten worse, to the point where I can hardly watch it.
> 
> Isn't it AMAZING how there is always multiple cameras around to catch one rock rolling off the hill? Even Shelby's accident looks a little staged to me, his whole arm goes through the windshield and his only gash is on the back of his elbow?
> 
> Even if that was real, someone ought to put a stop to it before someone gets killed. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Sad part is, a respectable show like Swamp Loggers apparently isn't garnering the same viewership. It takes all the fake drama to keep most people interested.
> 
> As with Ice Road Truckers (shaking the camera?!?!?!? :msp_rolleyes, one would be hard pressed to consider it "reality", even though in reality, what they are doing is dangerous.



yeah ... how many times has that same rock 'rolled' off the landing last week? 
besides.. and GOOD operator.... would be wary of the landing area... and BEFORE the men were sent into the brush... I am sure they would have already nudged the loose rocks down the hillside.... it just shows that if they are NOT doing this then they are operating with a total lack of safety and concern for the workers... oh wait... what am I saying... they are.. for the TV$$$$.... sell outs.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

I think it would be interesting to hear from a real yarder operator or landing worker to hear how they operate... I am sure it probably is nothing like we see on TV.


----------



## Nemus Talea

Loggers and operators are on logging and equipment forums, talkin about real stuff. That is,.. when there isn't an east vs west squabble goin on.
Some have chimed in but most probably made their feelings clear years ago about this ****.
Production costs low, viewership high and quality programing matters not... thats reality TV.
Move this forum below "Off Topic Forum".


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sawinredneck said:


> I don't have the time tonight, but might tomorrow! I may just copy a link to this thread and send it to History so they have a better idea of how much we dislike this portrayal of a VERY serious and deadly occupation!
> Maybe if enough of us complain they will see fit to produce the show in a fashion more befitting of the real industry and people? It's a thought at least.



I agree with you 100% for the past week, I have been posting this very paragraph on there wall on facebook... Might not get anywhere, but its worth a shot! 


"Hey guys... I just wanted to ask a couple questions. (this is to be directly pointed to the directors, and history) Have you read some of the reviews of the new season? Im on an internet forum where loggers, and people that make there living with wood and chainsaws... After seeing the show sunday, they are disgusted to even call themselves loggers! Its sincerley sad.. I used to love this show but found myself switching channels as I cant stand it. Is this the kind of image you want everyone to see loggers as? If so, im not very happy. Real loggers dont knock around there crew for "morale" real loggers built this country, every house, wooden table, roll of toilet paper is stricly because of the sweat, blood, and tears of die hard loggers. Not over drama-tized monkeys swining around, and pounding there chest. I bet alot of the guys on the show are pretty good fella's... But come on who beats the crap out of a $800 chainsaw (660). If gabe really cared about his production, and buisness he would not of lost that much money in a matter of seconds. I thought it was a great idea in the first season, to show everyone what we do and how we do it.... Things have changed since season one, it used to be a family show but now im afraid to let anyone under the age of 14 to watch it! Come on, get your act together... Your former fan jacob. 
Looking forward to someone getting back with me."


----------



## WadePatton

great effort but deaf ears.

they don't give a flying flip about nuthin' but ratings. ratings keep them on the air and determine how much they get paid by sponsors. period. sucks really does but that's how that bs works.

sure, they might have some flunky pretend to care.. but the bucks boys don't.

i don't understand everyone wanting to move the thread. it needs to be right here were the network/tv polacks (no offense to eastern europe, just quoting Archie Bunker yo) might find it--if miracles....


----------



## Farm Boy

Perhaps the sponsors will wise up and take their $$ elsewhere. There are some that are very sensitive to the content and actions of those that represent their products.


----------



## sawinredneck

I searched all over the History channel web site and never did find an email link? I don't do facebook so I can't help there.

Speaking of sponsors, am I the only one noticing Oregon stickers showing up on more and more equipment? I can't believe they would want that much association with the show, but on the other hand, most of the crap they are making now isn't really even fit for home owner use anymore IMO!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

maybe check out the sponsors.... see if they have a facebook... and post there ... check their websites and write to them directly


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jkebxjunke said:


> maybe check out the sponsors.... see if they have a facebook... and post there ... check their websites and write to them directly



Never thought of that! Thanks!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Never thought of that! Thanks!



well look at what is happening with the 'all american muslim' show on TLC... the sponsors are leaving left and right... it wont be long before they wont put that show on anymore...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Jkebxjunke said:


> well look at what is happening with the 'all american muslim' show on TLC... the sponsors are leaving left and right... it wont be long before they wont put that show on anymore...



Ya know I seen that show and puked in.my mouth alittle...


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I've seen guys fight in the woods. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. If there's a lot of it from the same person, that guy goes down the hill.
> 
> But I've never seen a side-rod or hooktender who had to constantly scream at his crew to get anything done. If a guy is that bad of a leader or if his crew is that bad the situation needs to be fixed. Soon.
> 
> And I have never, ever seen a side-rod grab one of his guys by the throat. That just doesn't happen. Not to say that it's not tempting sometimes but it gets everybody upset, slows down production, and it might get a few pages added to your dental chart.
> 
> You get paid to log. Fight on your own time.



A fight almost started on one job. There was no escaping it because a logtruck had slid partly off the road and I couldn't drive around it. So, I headed over to where I could duck on the other side of the truck if things got bad. The log truck driver had the same plan. About the time blows were about to be exchanged, a big guy got in between the two and got them back to getting the log truck back on the road. 

I think they had been hitting the 5 Minute Energy too hard. 

I have felt like punching a few loggers myself! Or a swift kick because I don't want to hurt my hands.


----------



## sawinredneck

After tonight I have NO doubts it's all staged BS! Dropping a tree on a POS BroncoII that was parked perfectly on the wrong side of the road, RIIIIGHT! The envelope wasn't thick enough to hold much, then the return of Coatsy's buddy, but Coatsy is still in charge after all that crap? Then Shelby, really? REALLY?
It was disgusting!


----------



## WadePatton

didn't watch it. accidentally saw a few seconds of the show trailer...i mean i hesitated for about 2.5 seconds and then kept surfing channels.

ain't going to watch it no more no how. 

ever

reruns_ Tooltime_ are much more interesting...grunt

++++edit

i made a comment on their FB page and then pulled my "like" card. fin.

hey, go "like" the comment...was notified of one, but i'll bet they deleted my comment.


----------



## HorseFaller

So anyone notice the saw f###gard smashes has no cord or gas caps on it. WTF this is out of hand.


----------



## dingeryote

HorseFaller said:


> So anyone notice the saw f###gard smashes has no cord or gas caps on it. WTF this is out of hand.



Got a quick glimpse of it when they hooked it up to the sky car.
Looked like a clapped out POS 056 that had seen better days 20 years ago.

The arrogant pricks aren't even making an effort at concealing thier bull####.
Pathetic really.
H.R. Puffinstuff was more believeable and less contrived. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dingeryote said:


> Got a quick glimpse of it when they hooked it up to the sky car.
> Looked like a clapped out POS 056 that had seen better days 20 years ago.
> 
> The arrogant pricks aren't even making an effort at concealing thier bull####.
> Pathetic really.
> H.R. Puffinstuff was more believeable and less contrived.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I noticed the same exact thing!!!  I thought it looked alittle more like an 041 though? it was just a quick glimpse though. 
For sure was NO 660.


----------



## treefeller24

*Stihl or Husky - totally staged fiction*

Did anyone else notice in the last episode how often the saw that Levi was carrying switched between a Stihl and a Husky? If the cameras were truly filming Levi walking up the mountain when he wasn't feeling well how did he manage to be carrying two different saws with him? These producers really aren't very good at "staging" scenes. Perhaps they should look back at Season 1 and see what was working back then - real filming vs. rating driven drama.


----------



## Johny Utah

sawinredneck said:


> I searched all over the History channel web site and never did find an email link? I don't do facebook so I can't help there.
> 
> Speaking of sponsors, am I the only one noticing Oregon stickers showing up on more and more equipment? I can't believe they would want that much association with the show, but on the other hand, most of the crap they are making now isn't really even fit for home owner use anymore IMO!




I don't know any better so I must ask. From a pro point of view is Oregon stuff not that good quality?:msp_smile:


----------



## Johny Utah

Jkebxjunke said:


> well look at what is happening with the 'all american muslim' show on TLC... the sponsors are leaving left and right... it wont be long before they wont put that show on anymore...




Why don't the network producers just walk around with a target on their backs. I can't see much of an audience in North America for that show.:bang:


----------



## Johny Utah

dingeryote said:


> Got a quick glimpse of it when they hooked it up to the sky car.
> Looked like a clapped out POS 056 that had seen better days 20 years ago.
> 
> The arrogant pricks aren't even making an effort at concealing thier bull####.
> Pathetic really.
> H.R. Puffinstuff was more believeable and less contrived.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I don't know enough about logging to see all these staged events. I didn't think it was that obvious, but like most of you guys I don't watch the show anymore. You never see a chainsaw being used. I want to see trees cut down not them being dragged up a hill and loaded on a truck.


----------



## slowp

Johny Utah said:


> I don't know enough about logging to see all these staged events. I didn't think it was that obvious, but like most of you guys I don't watch the show anymore. You never see a chainsaw being used. I want to see trees cut down not them being dragged up a hill and loaded on a truck.



But all parts are needed. The money doesn't roll in until those logs are delivered to the mill.

Do you know how hard it is to film falling? You have to keep your eye on the tree for just in case, but then you have to pay attention to what the camera is filming. You also need to have an escape path thought out. Most fallers I know would not want somebody following them around all day. It would be just another thing to watch out for or get in the way. I've tried to get some shots, but in a thinning (partial cut) you can't get good shots because there are too many trees in the way. 

Filming in the rigging is bad enough. 

What is the question about what goes on on the landing? Logs come up, get unhooked, if no processor is on the landing, the chaser cleans up any knots or limbs, the loader grabs the logs, they go on a truck or in a deck, repeat. 

Chainsaws ride the rigging down with a sharp chain and come back up with a dull chain, which the chaser remedies. It gets downright boring, which is why they have added so much scripted BS. 

From a landing:

[video=youtube_share;qFkx6jbks0k]http://youtu.be/qFkx6jbks0k[/video]


----------



## sawinredneck

Johny Utah said:


> I don't know any better so I must ask. From a pro point of view is Oregon stuff not that good quality?:msp_smile:



Oregon used to make nothing but top quality stuff! But now days you really have to pick through the crap to find whats worth buying! Most of the chains are soft and the bars either bend or split (laminated) with hard use, it's a shame for sure!


----------



## RunIt

sawinredneck said:


> Oregon used to make nothing but top quality stuff! But now days *you really have to pick through the crap to find whats worth buying*! Most of the chains are soft and the bars either bend or split (laminated) with hard use, it's a shame for sure!



I am probably in the minority here and he rarely cuts anything...but 'ol Shelby is most always good for a chuckle or two and probably released Budweiser's hold on the phrase "Here we go!..." from wherever it had been hiding. 
Off topic but the better quality Oregon Gator Blades are hard to beat when compared with the knockoffs.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

looks like shelby got another one....


----------



## cat-face timber

What about that poor blue hard hat??


----------



## banshee67

who noticed all the stumps with angled back-cuts when levi brown's brother was down in the brush rigging up logs?
they definitely weren't from that season, they were all grayed from sitting in the sun, but someone left a bunch of nasty stumps all over that hill from the looks of it.


----------

